# Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel after config server pppoe PFSENSE



## remiki (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello.

I'm using pfSense and here is where I'm unable to advance.
Please help me.

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
fault virtual address   = 0x4
fault code              = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0xc0b2e2cf
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xeeb699fc
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xeeb69a1c
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                               = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 261 (initial thred)
[thread pid 261 tid 64097 ]
Stopped at      ng_ether_attach+0xdf:  movl   %eax, 0x4 (%edx)
```


----------



## protocelt (Dec 8, 2015)

Obligatory reminder: Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 9, 2015)

There is probably an underlying FreeBSD issue but however you replicated the issue from the GUI would likely be required to troubleshoot it.  Your best bet is to report it through the pfSense bug tracker with the GUI steps you did that caused it and let the underlying caused be filtered up to FreeBSD by the pfSense developers.


----------

